# introducing new shrimp



## splur (May 11, 2011)

So I just introduced some new CRS into a tank with some preexisting CRS... and the preexisting CRS are being really aggressive against the new ones. Is this normal? Should I be concerned?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

splur said:


> So I just introduced some new CRS into a tank with some preexisting CRS... and the preexisting CRS are being really aggressive against the new ones. Is this normal? Should I be concerned?


thts a good news probably one of the new ones is on heat, tomorrow one of your shrimps will berry for sure.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

i find this common aswell. I find the new shrimp tend to be more shy and the others sense it and walk all over them.

give it a month


----------

